# SCCA membership



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

Hey guys, my first post here. I'm a regular at TUNFS where I'm known as brelandt. Anyhow. I have a 94 hardbody and I just joined my local SCCA. Delta region #9. I have seen other hardbodies raced but I have never done it before. I can't wait! I have been preping my truck. Made some quick release for my grill and I did a lower. 3 inch blocks and I'm getting 3 inch drop control arms. Hopfully one day a coil over kit, but for right now cheap mods.
Anyhow, glad to see this site!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2002)

you'll love it. auto-x has to be the most addicting thing I've ever done. After the first time you wont be able to stand it til the next race. Its much better than going to the strip...that gets boring after awhile, auto-x is much more of a challenge. 

Just remember seat time: thats the most important thing.

-neal


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> 99 SVT Contour...the beater
> slightly modified


I'll be fighting one of these next weekend for the points lead in STS down here. It's sooooo hard to wait.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

Thanks! I have always enjoyed watching but never owned anything I was willing to race or would start! I can't use my Dad's 911 unless I buy it and I really don't want to race it after that. So I'll do the next best thing! Race my truck!!! Wish me luck! BTW how good will my truck handle out there?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

Adam said:


> *
> 
> I'll be fighting one of these next weekend for the points lead in STS down here. It's sooooo hard to wait. *


cool man...good luck 

-neal


----------



## Kelway (Jun 19, 2002)

Those SVT Contour's are tough auto-xer's. I'm just glad we don't have any running in my class around here. I won STS this weekend at the SE Summer Shootout, but there was a well driven SVT Contour in GS, pulling times consistently 2 sec's faster than mine (granted, he was probably on R-compounds).


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

Kelway said:


> *Those SVT Contour's are tough auto-xer's. I'm just glad we don't have any running in my class around here. I won STS this weekend at the SE Summer Shootout, but there was a well driven SVT Contour in GS, pulling times consistently 2 sec's faster than mine (granted, he was probably on R-compounds). *


it is a fun car to auto-x. Hell, its just a fun car to drive. Great handling and power you can use in daily driving...unlike that vtec jazz where you dont open up til 5500 RPM's!!! Its fun getting the WTF looks too. "Hey, where'd you get a body kit for your contour?"  

-neal


----------

